# Auto or Manual Tranny?



## aln (May 29, 2006)

I'll be retiring to the OBX here in the next couple years and was thinking about getting another 4x for running around town and local beach cruising .. something small like a 
jeep Wrangler or something like that. I've never had a Jeep and was wondering which transmission would work better for sand driving ? Don't really have to have a jeep but
it's hard to find a 4x where you can take the top down/off. Got a F150 4x Screw for towing and camping but just want something small and fun for daily driving. 
Thanks,
aln


----------



## Bucktail Pete (Mar 6, 2016)

Hi aln,
I would lean towards an automatic. It would allow easier startups in the softer sand. If who are to quick with a clutch you could dig a hole.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Automatic


----------



## aln (May 29, 2006)

Alright then .. if DaBig2na says auto then this thread can be closed . Thanks


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Automatic, make sure to get any upgraded towing package or the like, to include a HD trans cooler if it is an option. Older jeeps had some trans problems, if you get one and decide to go to an HD trans cooler package, take it to a good shop that can crimp the new lines in instead of double hose clamps


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Ain I am certainly not the Gospel.

You're driving a Jeep, with the top off.. with your girl in the right hand seat putting around the beach.....your not pulling a boat or hauling a bunch of crap, doesn't need to be an HD Tranny either, sorry NCK, it's not necessary .. a Standard Auto will be just fine

I have an old 1983 CJ7 I wish it was an automatic.. 
Damn Keeping a Clutch Pressed in when your sitting in traffic, or finding the friction point and slowly easing up on it when you're trying to go up a hill. That's the only part I don't like about driving it...Why work harder than you need to? You're retired!

You've heard ,Two greatest inventions in the world were the Peanut Butter and Jelly Sandwich, and the Automatic Transmission.
Well I tend to agree..


----------



## aln (May 29, 2006)

That's the plan Mr. 2na .. some type of Jeep Wrangler Unlimited with a fish box/rod carrier on both ends and a wahini in a bikini driving the beach while I pop chillies and look for secret spots. Only other thing I was wondering about while picking my ride was the seats. I'm thinking that tan leather seats would be better than cloth cause them cloth seats might be a bit uncomfortable if ya got caught with the top off and a pop up tstorm rolled through. Seems like one could just wipe the water off of leather but them cloth seats could soak up a bucket full of water and might be a bit uncomfortable to sit on. What ya think ?


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

I have the Bestop Seat covers in mine, Still has the original nutmeg seats. The Bestop are a Vynil waterproof seat cover. You can spend the extra $ and buy the Wet Okle neoprene seat covers. Which I have in my other vehicles. I never want to have a seat get wet; leather or cloth.

I love the newer four door Wranglers, lifted a bit with slightly oversized tires.


----------



## psychodiagnostik (Jun 27, 2009)

An auto is usually the best choice in any OR situation. The exception that comes to mind is if you drive longer distances in soft sand. My last trip to Davis/South Core Banks included a couple of new pickup rigs with "towing package" that included tranny coolers and what have you. Everyone's auto tranny ran hot on the trip from the cabins to the south end and back, which is several miles one way, even the newer trucks. The trip was at high tide, so we had to drive the whole way thru the soft stuff (often you can go on the hard stuff below the high tide mark for an easier drive).


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

I ran my 350 in 4 Lo. No overheating whatsoever. So much easier on the powertrain.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

I run my 4Runner in 4 hi, but the transmission pulled down to L or 2.
That keeps the transmission from trying to upshift, and lugging along.
Of course, airing down to 15 or less.

I am partial, in a majority beach vehicle, to a std just because of the transmission heat issue.
Nothing kills an auto trans faster than heat.
Of course an auto is easier to drive, and anyone can do it...but a manual, start off in second, slip the clutch to get going, and just idle along.


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

Auto all the way.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

See if you can find one of the hens teeth 4.0 Unlimiteds. best combo IMO, and I am not a huge mopar fan


----------



## aln (May 29, 2006)

spydermn said:


> See if you can find one of the hens teeth 4.0 Unlimiteds. best combo IMO, and I am not a huge mopar fan


I've got an 90 short bed Ram 50 4X that has given me good service for 20 yrs. but they don't make 'em like they used to. Be nice if there were more topless 4X options around .. Wrangler seems like the logical choice because of the short wheel base and since I figure on putting cooler/rod carriers on both ends I'd still like to be able to park normally in most places without to much trouble. If I had a 100K to blow I'd get a custom Rubitrux with a hemi but us sludge puppies don't make that kind of money. And I checked out those neoprene seat covers 2na and they aint that pricey and look pretty good .. thanks for the info.


----------



## twbranch (May 28, 2014)

For a Jeep the manual is fun to drive but on the sand I am betting (I have only driven Auto on sand) I would be willing to guess it can be a problem. I have a manual now and heading to the coast this weekend. I will let you know how it does. My Jeep is a 2000 and in those years the manual was the way to go because of the auto's torque being inferior. The new wranglers auto is just as torquey as the old manuals. You should be good with that.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Not to be disagreeable, especially to the DaBig2na, but I have 2 Jeep Cherokees, one automatic, one straight. ..... I'm planning on coming back to the OBX in the not so far off future ànd I'll be using the straight drive on the sand, dragging brakes will cause the auto to heat up, much less soft sand, transmission coolers ?will help a lot along with properly airing down .... But I've seen lots of hot Jeeps on the beach a!ong with a lot of other vehicles during the 4 years I lived in Frisco ...just my experience... Luv my Cherokees


----------

